# coastal walks



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi  after reading july issue off motorcaravan magazine it got me remembering last year, the walk from mortehoe to bull point lighthouse 
It was hot july last year remember ,i decided to set off with a local walk map which i bought from the shop at damage barton cc site it took me around the coast with the high rugged cliffs with stunning views
To me this was the highlight off my two week tour off the devon coast i sat on a craggy rock with my camera
with sea salt spray in the air and the hot sun beaming down thinking money can not buy moments like this  truly breath taking and worth a moment in any ones time  

Anyway other reconmendations for coastal walks :?: i truly reconmend damage barton site and mortehoe and the north devon coast  this in july i an touring south devon and dorset 8) 

ray


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi
North Anglesey has some fantastic coastal walks and plenty of wild camping spots.
Regards Patman


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

The Caravan Club site near Tintagel is right on the coast path. Left to Tintagel, right to Boscastle. Excellent seaview from the site. Not cheap but worth it.


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Most of Pembrokshire take some beating. This Summer (easter  ) we spent a few Days walking around St Davids, I'd forgotton how fantastic the area was.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

theres a map of the s/west coastal path it starts at minehead somerset and ends at christchuch hampshire the last time i looked 
we have been walking parts of it over the last 20+ years 
as for n/devon woolacombe to croyde via baggy point is a nice walk it takes about 6 hours a
also the tarka trail is great for bikes


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

.The Jurassic Coast is my recommendation. 

A stretch of coastline along the south of England has been declared a World Heritage Site because of its wealth of prehistoric remains. 
The honour for a 95-mile (150 kilometres) stretch of shore in Devon and Dorset has been granted by Unesco, the United Nations' cultural committee. 

It is the first site recognising natural heritage on the British mainland - joining the Giant's Causeway in Northern Ireland and the Scottish island of St Kilda. 

The declaration covers the area between Exmouth, east Devon, and Dorset's Old Harry Rocks, near Swanage - passing through nine internationally significant sites. 


The coast provides a unique walk through time 

David Morrish, Devon County Council 
The Jurassic Coast, as it will now be known, is considered to be the only place in the world displaying unbroken evidence of 185 million years of evolution. 

Unesco declared it "an outstanding example, representing a major stage of earth's history and the record of life". 

Ian.


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

Can't beat the Pembrokeshire Coast Path, I agree with Jimjam, St Davids area is great but Newgale is my local patch, it's a little bit of heaven! Lots of sites to be found all along the coast path from starting at Amroth to finishing in Cardigan (depending which way you walk!)


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

The Environment Secretary David Miliband plans to open up England's coastline for ramblers.
This is a link to his blog where you can offer your comments
http://www.davidmiliband.defra.gov.uk/blogs/ministerial_blog/archive/2007/02/23/5485.aspx

A walk to Northumbria - via Cornwall Jun 19 2007

by Ian Hernon, Liverpool Echo

MERSEYSIDERS will be free to walk as far as Northumbria without losing sight of the sea under new government plans to open up all of Britain's coastline.

Environment Secretary David Miliband was today outlining efforts to link up existing coastal walks to create a continuous corridor for ramblers and seaside holidaymakers.

Most of the coast from Southport to Runcorn and the whole of the Wirral peninsula is already open to the public.

But those visiting other stretches are not so lucky - in total almost a third of Britain's coastline is closed.

A government consultation paper favours legislation if necessary to plug the gaps.

Landscape minister Barry Gardiner said: "The eventual aim is that you will be able to walk, if you choose to do so, from the north west to the north east coasts via Cornwall and Kent."

He admitted there will be access problems across military sites, port facilities, coastal nuclear power stations, areas of erosion and wildlife sanctuaries.

But the minister said he was "sure they can be overcome".

One option is to create local forums, made up of landowners, conservation groups, rambling organisations and authorities to agree coastal paths which skirt sensitive areas without going far inland.

Landowners with private beaches will not, however, be able to block routes.

Ministers favour "a strip allowing access along the length of the coast as well as access to headland, coves and beaches so a continuous route will be available as close to the coast as possible".

The document covers the English coastline, but the Welsh Assembly is expected to follow suit. The Scottish Parliament has already opened up its entire coastline.


----------

